# Staffies - running and hill walking?



## Yams (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello again! Some of you who saw my last post might have read that I am currently considering adopting a rescue dog. At the moment, my partner and I are both considering a Staffy. I'm absolutely sick of the rubbish reputation that they have, and I find it heartbreaking that there are so many in rescue shelters all over the UK. I've already had some great advice on my previous thread, but I just thought I'd post this in the hope of reaching some more Staffy owners.

We are a very active couple, and we really would like our dog to become part of the family, rather than just a pet that we have to take care of. We both run (current training is at least 4 sessions of 40 minutes per week - this might increase), and we go hill walking every other weekend. How would a Staffy cope in such an active household? Obviously he/she wouldn't *need* to come running or hill walking with us, but we would really like to share our lifestyle with the dog, and for him/her to enjoy it as much as us!

We really would like to give a Staffy a loving home, but because neither of us have owned one before, it would be great to have some honest advice from Staffy owners  Are there any other SBT-specific issues that we should be aware of?

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Yams said:


> Hello again! Some of you who saw my last post might have read that I am currently considering adopting a rescue dog. At the moment, my partner and I are both considering a Staffy. I'm absolutely sick of the rubbish reputation that they have, and I find it heartbreaking that there are so many in rescue shelters all over the UK. I've already had some great advice on my previous thread, but I just thought I'd post this in the hope of reaching some more Staffy owners.
> 
> We are a very active couple, and we really would like our dog to become part of the family, rather than just a pet that we have to take care of. We both run (current training is at least 4 sessions of 40 minutes per week - this might increase), and we go hill walking every other weekend. How would a Staffy cope in such an active household? Obviously he/she wouldn't *need* to come running or hill walking with us, but we would really like to share our lifestyle with the dog, and for him/her to enjoy it as much as us!
> 
> ...


I don't see why not; they are active dogs.

Obviously with a rescue dog, he/she will most likely be lacking in physical fitness and will need to be built up slowly before you do long runs and hikes.


----------



## Yams (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks! I think part of me is just worried that a short-legged, stocky breed might not be able to cope with regular, long-distance running? That concern might be completely ridiculous :confused1: I don't know. Does anybody run with their Staffy?


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Yams said:


> Thanks! I think part of me is just worried that a short-legged, stocky breed might not be able to cope with regular, long-distance running? That concern might be completely ridiculous :confused1: I don't know. Does anybody run with their Staffy?


Not all Staffs are the short legged, stocky variety if that concerns you. In rescues you'll find a real variety of Staff types, purebred and mixed bred.

When you speak to rescues they should do their best to fit you to a dog who is best matched to your needs. There will be more active, bouncy Staff types who will suit your lifestyle perfectly.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Go for it.. I have a friend who goes runnig with hers in the fells etc and they love it


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

I have 2 staffs and am planning on taking Bailey hillwalking (and Sierra but she's only 18 weeks just now lol!). He's only 16 month so don't want to push him too hard just now! An SBT is an active dog, and should be lean with a lot of stamina. They shouldn't be like a barrel on legs. Bailey has endless amounts of energy, when you think he's tiring he bounces back and flies past you at the speed if light :lol:

4 sessions of 40 minutes may need to be built up gradually, depending on the dogs physical state. Generally for an adult staff walks should be _at least_ an hour 2-3 times a day. The longer the better, within reason!

I have a friend with a 4-5yr old female SBT and he takes her mountain climbing and tbh she's not in the best physical condition! So a fit, lean SBT could take it no bother!


----------



## LexiLou2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have run with my staffie and she can (could) happily walk 20 miles, which she has done on a few occasions.
Unfortunately she is a very poorly bred dog and at 4 is starting with hip problems so we are having to watch things now, but a normal staffie will love that kind of exercise.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Hello! 
I have a friend who regularly hill walks and wild camps with her staffie - they have climbed the 3 Peaks for the rescue she was adopted from and have done a variety of stuff, Striding Edge in the Lakes and loads of other hill walks - I went with them up some Munroes one holiday and her dog loves it. There are a variety of staffies in rescues, hers is chunky but lean and muscular, she's got a lightweight Hurtta rain coat and an Equafleece and partakes in all her adventures 
Hope this helps!
Naomi


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotta agree with the rest, I don't see why a Staffie wouldn't be able to cope with that sort of exercise. Obviously you'd have to build it up to it and if you went for a puppy there's the limited exercise but a fit adult dog should be fine with it. Some Staffies are shorter and stockier than others and of course there are all sorts of staffie crosses in rescues too.


----------



## Yams (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for all of your replies  I think we have pretty much been persuaded. Hopefully I'll soon be sharing tales of my own happy Staffy effortlessly joining me on training runs and legging it up mountains!


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

I can't think of any reason why they'd not be up to it. Go for it. Well done to you for considering a rescue and in particular of a breed that gets a rotten press for no reason.


----------



## Yams (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks, madaboutgreys! To be honest I don't think I'll ever consider anything but a rescue. Breaks my heart to think of all the dogs who are currently waiting for new homes. Staffies definitely don't deserve the bad rep that they've been landed with - every one I've had the pleasure to meet has been an absolute gem


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm sure it would do perfectly well if you built it up. Just be careful getting a rescue with longer legs might look more pitbull type to some idiot police officer.


----------



## StuW (Jul 23, 2012)

Yams said:


> Thanks, madaboutgreys! To be honest I don't think I'll ever consider anything but a rescue. Breaks my heart to think of all the dogs who are currently waiting for new homes. Staffies definitely don't deserve the bad rep that they've been landed with - every one I've had the pleasure to meet has been an absolute gem


You should meet my 2 :lol: you'd be covered in dog saliva constantly :lol:


----------



## nickarzia zeke davies (Dec 31, 2012)

back in 70s / 80s i used to have a brindle staffie called tiger and he were a real active dog back then. i used to jog with him, my alsatian frisky and labrador isay. no worries as tiger could do jumping over them styles, walls, running and up them steps over the wall styles, etc.

and my tiger were the friendlest staffie who would have licked you to death.


----------

